# помогите восстановиться



## Ледя (29 Авг 2007)

19 июля 2007г. сделали операцию, между позвонками S1 S2 удалили опухоль. нейрохирург выписывая сказал, что могу начинать присаживаться через месяц ВОПРОС как, как на долго, что еще я могу сделать, чтобы помочь себе восстановиться


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Авг 2007)

Простите, надо гораздо подробнее. От начала до конца и вместе с выписками и снимками.


----------



## Ледя (30 Авг 2007)

Сможите ли Вы дать хотя бы совет, если я опишу все из эпикриза? Снимков после операции нет.

Я житель Беларуси и попасть в вашу клинику на сегодняшний день нереально.


----------



## Ell (30 Авг 2007)

*Ледя*, напишите хотя бы конкретнее - что за диагноз, что за операция, что было до, что после и т.п.
Сами поймите - "мне сделали операцию" - это как вилами по воде.
Расскажите, пожалуйста, историю Вашего заболевания.
Чем сможем - поможем.


----------



## Ледя (31 Авг 2007)

Клинический диагноз: опухоль (интрадуральная) на уровне S1-2 позвонков с выраженным болевым синдромом.

МРТ поясничного отдела 27.06.07: 
на уровне S1-2 выявляется патологическое кистовидное образование 29х33х39мм, проникающее в правое S1-2 крестцовое отверстие. Образование раположено экстрадурально, компремирует дуральный мешок и имеет вид многокамерной толстостенной кисты с неоднородным содержимым и наличием солидного компонента. Отмечается истончение костей крестца за счет внешнего давления.

Операция: от 19.07.07 - тотальное удаление опухоли.
Шов у меня вдоль позвоночника ниже пояса, было 9 швов, заживали плохо, но все уже нормально.

Сама немного присаживаюсь на 1-2 минуты, но боюсь, что рано, а может стала поздно присаживаться, мне при выписке ничего не разъяснили, сказали не делать резких движений и ч\з месяц садиться.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Сен 2007)

Ваш случай не подходит под обычную операцию по удалению грыжи.
Есть ли у вас *выписной эпикриз*, можно ли его увидеть?

Пока только *общие советы:*

*Первое* – научиться правильно, пользоваться позвоночником (правильно ходить, вставать с постели, садиться, работать). Сюда же можно отнести применение полужесткого корсета при интенсивных или не контролируемых движениях. Мне кажется вам пора на консультацию к вашему хирургу, со списком вопросов, а пока общие правила поведения при проблемах спины:
http://pozwonocnik.ru/articles
http://pozwonocnik.ru/articles/stati-o-boli-v-spine-12/profilaktika-boli-v-spine
http://pozwonocnik.ru/advice/poleznie-soweti/


*Второе *– подготовить позвоночник, чтобы он мог выдерживать неизбежные дальнейшие жизненные нагрузки. И здесь главным методом является биодинамическая коррекция опорно-двигательного аппарата с восстановлением полной подвижности в здоровых позвонках и суставах. Возможность применения различных методик БДК (от массажа до мануальной терапии), трудно обсуждать заочно.

*Третье *– поддержание способностей позвоночника выдерживать нагрузки. Здесь лучший способ - самостоятельные лечебно-тренировочные занятия. Здесь хорошо бы связаться с отделением где вас оперировали, там наверняка есть инструктор ЛФК, который сможет показать вам гимнастику.


----------



## Ледя (1 Сен 2007)

СПАСИБО за полезные адреса (ссылки).

Нашла много интересного себе (в дальнейшем) и своим детям
У меня оперировали не грыжу, а опухоль, которая оказалась метастатической меленомой, физиопроцедуры запретили. Прохожу полное обследование у онколога, НО мне 31 год, сколько бы не оставалось, жизнь продолжается, надо двигаься, а не лежать. 

Я прекрасно понимаю, что упражнения в моем случае подбираются индивидуально, но я хочю знать элементарные вещи: когда и как на долго можно садиться? Что лучше - больше лежать или больше ходить? Какой вес можно поднимать?

Проще всего, конечно, сдаться и лежа жалеть себя любимаю, но это по крайней мере глупо, вы не находите


----------



## Ell (1 Сен 2007)

Ледя написал(а):


> Проще всего, конечно сдаться и лежа жалеть себя любимаю, но это по крайней мере глупо, вы не находите



Проще всего - правильно подойти к вопросу реабилитации. Садиться Вам нельзя. Тяжести поднимать нельзя. Никакие. Через месяц можно будет присаживаться, садиться месяца через два, не раньше.
Чем аккуратнее будет проходить послеоперационный период, тем легче будет в дальнейшей жизни.
С позвоночником шутки плохи, с оперированным - еще хуже.


----------



## Ледя (1 Сен 2007)

ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО


----------



## Ледя (15 Сен 2007)

*sos*

С моей стороны был зов о помощи "помогите восстановиться", Спасибо, совет дан, НО после обследования в онкологии оказалось, что удаление было не тотальным, а субтотальным. И растет во мне оставшаяся часть смешанной менингиомы на S1 S2 позвонках, G1. с участками менинготелиоматозного и светлоклетчатого строения; участками ангиоматоза, воспалительной инфильтации и отложениями гемосидерина. 

на постконтрастных изображениях отмечается интенсивное накопление КВ солидным компонентом и стенками опухолевых кист. Рекомендуют лучевую терапию. ВОПРОС какие возможны последствия (волосы? кожа? психика?...) насколько это все серьезно (может мне забыть о ней)??? может есть другие методы лечения?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Сен 2007)

Тут не важны последствия. Тут важно всё сделать, что врачи говорят.


----------



## Ледя (17 Сен 2007)

Как не важны??? Вы хотите сказать, что если будет воздействие лучей на мозг в позвоночнике и облучение не поможет, хирурги смогут удалить еще раз то, что вырастет??? А если я не смогу двигаться и содержать своих детей, какой смысл так жить??? 

Я не отказываюсь бороться, но риск должен быть обоснован? Врачи дают не полную информацию и это влечет незапланированные моральный и материальные траты. Мне никто не сказал, что после операции реабилитация займет 2 месяца, это и является причиной моих писем на сайт - расскажите о возможных последствиях на данном этапе (если это возможно), пожалуйста.


----------



## Helen (18 Сен 2007)

Я понимаю, что врачи не сказали вам многого, но может быть и не знали полностью, что будет обнаружено и каков будет постеоперационный период. В настоящий момент действительно, я согласна с доктором Ступиным, намного более важно провести дальнейшее лечение, назначенное специалистами в области онкологии, чтобы остановить процесс, а справиться с побочными эффектами, конечно, будет нелегко, но первый вопрос все же более важный, это нужно понять.

Вы спрашиваете о возможных последствиях лучевой терапии - но на этот вопрос лучше могут ответить специалисты, которые проводят лучевую терапию. Но нужно помнить, что оценивать нужно будет и последствия бездейстия - эти все вопросы должны обсуждаться со специалистами в области онкологии, которые имеют на руках результаты гистологического исследования, знают полностью Вашу проблему, и которым следует верить.

Мы со своей стороны постараемся ответить на посильные нам вопросы.


----------



## Ледя (18 Сен 2007)

СПАСИБО за оветы и потдержку. 
я немного паникую, сделали операцию на S1S2 позвонках, а кроме поясницы жуткие головные боли и немеют руки, никто ничего объяснить не может, сделали МРТ мозга, шейных позвонко, все хорошо, а головные боли и онемение конечностей усиливается, тут еще и эта онкология,  блин. вот я и пытаюсь собрать максимум информации с целью помочь себе и подстраховать (в моральном плане) своих деток.


----------

